# Introduction



## freelance95 (May 22, 2012)

Hey bros
I have followed some of you guys on here for years and I have gotten loads of good advise. I dont know why I didnt sign up before but Here I am now. Im not even sure if this is the correct thread or way to do this. I have my own sources so please dont PM me trying to sell me stuff, Im g2g in that department. Here are a few things about myself

30yr Male
6'7  230lbs
training on and off for 10+yrs. Train 5 days a week 1.5 hours a day on average
arms are my strong parts, chest I struggle with due to my height, I have a long wing span
when I train my diet is in check and I get my sleep as needed.
I run about 2 cycles a year and post properly. If you need to know more just ask, Im pretty open about stuff

So I have been out of the game for about 2 months and Im ready to jump back into my training full force. I will be using this site to get cycle advise and to hear what you guys think about some of the labs that I get. I can get my hands on about 10 dif labs and Im ready to put a bulking cycle together as we speak. Well thats all for now. Send me a PM or reply on here if your a cool bro who is a vet on the boards and can be of some help to me and maybe I will be able to help some people too.

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Arnold (May 22, 2012)

freelance95, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## colochine (May 22, 2012)

freelance95 said:


> Hey bros
> I have followed some of you guys on here for years and I have gotten loads of good advise. I dont know why I didnt sign up before but Here I am now. Im not even sure if this is the correct thread or way to do this. I have my own sources so please dont PM me trying to sell me stuff, Im g2g in that department. Here are a few things about myself
> 
> 30yr Male
> ...



What's up knee grow!


----------



## freelance95 (May 22, 2012)

Hey bro
thanks for the welcome, Im just trying to get used to how the posting and stuff works on here


----------



## freelance95 (May 22, 2012)

colochine said:


> What's up knee grow!


Im not sure which way to post when I reply to someone lol. Is it with a quote ? or just click regular reply?


----------



## aminoman74 (May 22, 2012)

welcome


----------



## hulkjunior (May 22, 2012)

hey


----------



## charley (May 22, 2012)

Welcome!!!


----------



## brazey (May 22, 2012)

freelance95 said:


> Im not sure which way to post when I reply to someone lol. Is it with a quote ? or just click regular reply?



Welcome...  Just click reply


----------



## OrbitNutrition (May 22, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Shamrock. (Jun 2, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Gena Marie (Jun 20, 2012)

Welcome to the board.  We look forward to see you reach your goals.


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jun 21, 2012)

welcome


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 21, 2012)

big welcome to the forum.


----------



## J.T (Jun 21, 2012)

Welcome!!


----------



## aminoman74 (Jun 21, 2012)

welcome


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jun 22, 2012)

good luck on your mission


----------



## Innocence (Jul 13, 2012)

Hey


----------

